
Android 2.3 Platform Highlights | Android Developers - bound008
http://d.android.com/sdk/android-2.3-highlights.html
======
plusbryan
I want it just for the sexy improved keyboard. Geesh!

~~~
cheald
Try SwiftKey - it blows away every other soft keyboard I've ever used
elsewhere.

------
stuaxo
Does it have a sound api that works well this time ?

